# Remember



## lux (Oct 30, 2005)

hi guys,

some little mixed track I'm working on.

Remember

Thanks for listening

Luca


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice vibe you set here! Can't think of something I'd improve...

PolarBear


----------



## lux (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Polar!

Luca


----------



## christianb (Oct 30, 2005)

hey Luca... nice job man. I am more used to hearing lovely orchestral stuff from you, so this is a nice change. Well done. Good grooves. Like the bass sound too. Synthy but really effective.


cb


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 30, 2005)

It might be my imagination but part of this sounds a bit like music from Oldboy.


----------



## lux (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Chris 

Choco: what is old boy?

Luca


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 30, 2005)

Oldboy is a movie about a guy who gets locked in a small room for 15 years and one day gets released and goes for revenge. Has some cool music and I just found it on amazon! I will be getting that. Oh yeah and it's a great movie.


----------



## Niah (Oct 30, 2005)

Great sense of space and nice mixture of diferent elements, everything flows as a whole.


----------



## lux (Oct 31, 2005)

Choco: yeah, I know it, never saw. I still remember people hated it or loved it, tho.

Thanks Tiago!

Luca


----------



## Alex W (Oct 31, 2005)

lux said:


> Choco: yeah, I know it, never saw. I still remember people hated it or loved it, tho.
> 
> Thanks Tiago!
> 
> Luca



Nice composition, like the style


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 31, 2005)

hmm, interesting combination  love it! what libraries did you use?


cheers,

Thomas


----------



## lux (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Alex and Thomas 

Libs are only Sonic Synth for non orchestral and Philharmonik Vitous for orchestral.

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 3, 2005)

Ey Master Luca,

Great work. I love the atmosphere. Very nice warm sound as well! Like the composition too!

Cheers,


----------



## lux (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Sid  

Luca


----------

